# My 9month is getting aggresive towards other dogs



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

My dog Luna is 9 month now, and for the most part she is a really great and loving dog.

I have been taking her to the local dog park almost every day since she was 5 month. At first she was all about playing with the other dogs, then later her focus was entirely on the ball. But in the last 2 weeks or so I noticed she started getting a little aggressive. And today I had to keep the leach on her and grab the leach when other dogs came close to her.

When she starts getting growling, then I first try to correct her with a NO - but she completely ignore me - so before it escalates, I grab her by her neck, and put her down, keeping her there until she relax (which is really hard for her when the other dog is around).

I REALLY have to break this bad behavior now. 

Any suggestion what else to try ?

Thank
Jesper


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

She's going to bite you one of these days Jesper. The dog park may be the cause of the problems. When you let her run loose with other dogs in that setting, you give up being able to control what goes on between her and the other dogs. Maybe its all good, or more likely with her it wasn't and your seeing the results now. 1st thing I would do, stay away from the dog park.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

jkristia said:


> My dog Luna is 9 month now, and for the most part she is a really great and loving dog.
> 
> I have been taking her to the local dog park almost every day since she was 5 month. At first she was all about playing with the other dogs, then later her focus was entirely on the ball. But in the last 2 weeks or so I noticed she started getting a little aggressive. And today I had to keep the leach on her and grab the leach when other dogs came close to her.
> 
> ...


The three no no's of going to dog parks that will spark fights: Food, Toys, Pit Bulls.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Forcing her into a submissive position when she is already telling you she is uncomfortable is a recipe for disaster. 

Stop going to the dog park. In general GSD are not good dog park dogs and now that she is getting older her behavior may escalate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In addition to not going to dog parks, you need to let her know you are in control of her world. She is too young to be making decisions and handling the situations she is being placed in. Step up your training, and show her you have her back. She should look to you for direction but not be put into submissiveness. She should have confidence, and that comes from you, praise her often when you capture her doing the right things.


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions - no more dog park (for now) then. I would like to eventually be able to take her there, and hopefully when she is a bit older she will be better. I do have another place near by where I can let her run off leash and play ball. The dog park is just easier - but not worth it.

>>you need to let her know you are in control of her world

When there are no other dogs around, then she knows is. She is a great dog, she plays great with my 7 year old daughter, she is very attached to all of us, and good at all basic obedience. So we are very happy with her. Just need to somehow fix the starting aggression I'm seeing.

Thanks again for your advice


----------



## jkristia (Jun 7, 2007)

gsdsar said:


> Forcing her into a submissive position when she is already telling you she is uncomfortable is a recipe for disaster.


I didn't think of it that way, but I see it now. Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of a dog park with no structure, find a dog she plays well with and have some play dates. GSDs have a totallly different style of play. Most dogs read it wrong or their owners do. At this age, however, I would have the goal of teaching her to be neutral to other dogs, they are not a threat, nor a playmate. 
I've done this with my own dogs after Onyx was being so dog aggressive and reactive as a youngster. Leave it and redirect back to me...works very well.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Besides the dog park thing, I would strongly suggest you rethink your "alpha roll" strategy. It is flawed and ruins the bond and trusting relationship your dog may have with you. Here's an article from a trusted source about a dealing with dogs who are dominant Leerburg | Dealing with the Dominant Dog
Im not saying your dog is dominant but it has a section about alpha rolls.
Also heres a good one about dog parks.
Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NO dog parks.
They are a terrible idea , especially for YOUNG dogs that have no training.


This 
"When she starts getting growling, then I first try to correct her with a NO - but she completely ignore me - so before it escalates, I grab her by her neck, and put her down, keeping her there until she relax (which is really hard for her when the other dog is around).


this is terrible . The dog is stressed. Defensive in the situation , Then it becomes a two on one - you and the other dog . 
This is not going to instill trust in you . Potential disaster for handler aggression in the future.
A good example of problems made by management . 


back to square one http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

One way I do use dog parks is by training outside the fence. Then I can work on my dog being engaged with me despite the heavy distraction of the smells and sounds of all the other dogs, but I can control how far they are from us and they can't touch him. 

Sometimes if he is curious and there are mellow dogs in there I will even let him sniff noses or butts through the fence, but only when he has been released to do so (and not if there is any sign of barrier frustration for anyone involved). 

Besides puppy class it was a good way for him to see all the different sizes and types of dogs and the different sounds they make, without endangering him


----------

